# Strava defaults to the wrong bike!



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Why does Strava always default to the bike I test rode ONCE and have removed from my profile, rather than any of the other three that I still own and are listed in my profile?

And more importantly, how do I fix it?

The bike in question shows up as a retired bike in 'my gear', maybe I should delete it?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

As they say, "operator error" 


Go to your name on the upper right, select settings. You'll see "My Gear" on the left menu of the settings page. Select the bike you want as default.


----------

